# Poodle,Standard Best of Breed video



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Video BOB Standard poodles from 2012 AKC Eukanuba National Championships

Poodle, Standard Best of Breed Video from 2012 AKC Eukanuba National Championships


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So who is Allison Foley showing? I presumed she had Kate Winsit in the ring, but this was a boy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great video! Thanx for the link. 

Gotta love the Fancies, eh? They look like little 'clockwork' pieces in the ring... always moving perfectly. They're quite impressive! Almost always, anyway. 

'Cos my favourite part comes somewhere in each of their 'perfect' performances . . . when they finally get silly. It seems like they all do it. Dancing on their hind legs, jumping up on their handler . . anything like that. 

That's when they make me laff. From a model of perfection they all of a sudden revert to real dogs . . . wanting to play.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> So who is Allison Foley showing? I presumed she had Kate Winsit in the ring, but this was a boy.


Del Zarzoso Salvame From Afterglow
Catalog No.: 31
Birthdate: 9/26/2009
Breed: Poodle (Standard)
Sex: D
Group: The Non-Sporting Group
Registration No.: PR16118601
Sire: CH Afterglow Sugar Daddy
Dam: Del Zarzoso Voso Abusou
Breeder(s): C & L Renau & Ganzalez
Owner(s): Michael Gadbsy & Jason Lynn
Agent: Allison Foley

Competitions
Best In Show judged by Mr. Edd E Bivin
The Non-Sporting Group judged by Mr. Andrew (Gene) Mills
Best of Variety judged by Mrs. Barbara Dempsey Alderman
Open judged by Mrs. Barbara Dempsey Alderman
Awards
Non-Sporting Group - 1st Place 
Best of Variety 
Best of Winners 
Winners Dog
OPEN- -D-1


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! I found out who he was last night, but super to have all of these details.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you!I think his home name is Dino,I know his son from Haffish kennel,beautiful dog!I really liked judging of Mrs.Barbara Alderman.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Lombardi cut his leg and needed stitches  so no blondes in the ring...this year!

I, however, am ringside in this video (oops! ha! didn't think about it despite the noticies everywhere), and thankfully did not once pick my nose! ha

It's always fabulous to see the Specials in the ring.

It's even more impressive when the Specials are some of the Best of the Best.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> Lombardi cut his leg and needed stitches  so no blondes in the ring...this year!


Well London's blonde was sorta two-toned in that video.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Countryboy, that isn't London. I was confused, too. I kept looking until I realized that the Eukanuba World and the Eukanuba National dog shows were two different things held at the same time.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> Countryboy, that isn't London. I was confused, too.


...meh... they should all wear bibs with numbers on them. Like in a marathon!  lol


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Silly CB! You always jus' _tryin_ to start trouble!!!!


And they wear armbands with numbers on them. Give you a minute, though, and you'll suggest they strap a number on the dog - a la horse racing. 

So DON'T! :aetsch: (even suggest that!)

When you purchase a catalog, you get the animal's name and breeder and owner and sire and dam.

And you can check the show superintendant's website, also, after the show (though with Onofrio, sometimes it takes a few days for the results to post).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA...I hope your boy is alright!  And lol...good for you for practicing self control.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> Silly CB! You always jus' _tryin_ to start trouble!!!!
> 
> 
> And they wear armbands with numbers on them. Give you a minute, though, and you'll suggest they strap a number on the dog - a la horse racing.
> ...


HA! I was thinkin' more of stock car racing . . . a can of white or black spray paint. The top dog from last year gets a big '1' painted on them. 

THEN we know who's who!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I saw the Eukanuba National show on TV and there was a nice snippet about London and a segment about the World challenge. It was creeepy because London has a familial ressemblance to my new pup. I wonder if he'll be there again? Seems he is old enough to retire, but who am I?

Did anyone else watch it?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Outwest,

Watched the World Challenge Ringside - well not the final, but the Groups as they were held during the day... There are also video snippets on his FB fan page.

Since London won the World Challenge and was BIS last year, while I think he could compete again, it would possibly be rather anticlimactic. 

Not much more at Eukenuba for him to do.

I understand he will be at Westminster, so cross your fingers and pull for him for another spectacular win.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> London...I understand he will be at Westminster, so cross your fingers and pull for him for another spectacular win.


I will be there hoping for just that!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> Outwest,
> 
> Watched the World Challenge Ringside - well not the final, but the Groups as they were held during the day... There are also video snippets on his FB fan page.
> 
> ...


Yah, that's what I thought. What more can the dog do? LOL I suppose win Westminster...


----------

